# Router causing disconnects from WoW/ventrilo



## resque (Sep 26, 2006)

Not sure whether this is gaming or connection problems, so feel free to move if it's in the wrong place.

Several times over the last couple of weeks both during the day and in the evening, I have been disconnected from the world of warcraft and ventrilo server. There are no latency issues in game, it just suddenly disconnects me requiring me to login again. The problems started when I switched to NTL and the 1mb connection (which should be more than enough) and had to use a router rather than connecting both PCs to the BT cable modem.

My partner has the same problems but the disconnects aren't simultaneous, they aren't timed and seem random (both from ventrilo and the server). Other programs such as teamspeak and msn messanger are unaffected.

Use the built in XP firewall, and a sitecom DC-202v5 router. I tried setting up port forwarding/static IPs and that didn't help. Playing without the router stopped the disconnects though. The cables were used when we had a BT modem and they were fine then. My network card is a TE100-PCBUSR 32-Bit Cardbus PC Card and that has also been fine before so the problem isn't there. Both PCs have Ethernet connections to the router. So today I tried a new router (without port forwarding), figuring that was the problem and the disconnects were worse 

Both running windows XP.

here's a tracert to the WoW server from when the problem first started:

Tracing route to 80.239.181.20 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.123.254
2 23 ms 9 ms 9 ms 10.128.120.1
3 27 ms 8 ms 23 ms cmbg-t2cam1-a-ge94.inet.ntl.com [80.1.202.21]
4 12 ms 17 ms 25 ms cmbg-t2core-a-ge-wan62.inet.ntl.com [80.1.201.37]
5 11 ms 10 ms 9 ms pop-bb-a-so-132-0.inet.ntl.com [62.253.188.193]
6 12 ms 15 ms 11 ms win-bb-b-so-500-0.inet.ntl.com [62.253.185.202]
7 54 ms 40 ms 52 ms win-bb-a-ae0-0.inet.ntl.com [213.105.172.161]
8 21 ms 22 ms 16 ms bre-bb-b-so-100-0.inet.ntl.com [213.105.172.234]
9 25 ms 39 ms 29 ms telc-ic-1-as0-0.inet.ntl.com [62.253.188.121]
10 23 ms 34 ms 49 ms ldn-b2-link.telia.net [213.248.100.37]
11 23 ms 27 ms 51 ms ldn-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.249.186]
12 35 ms 33 ms 73 ms prs-bb1-pos6-0-0.telia.net [213.248.64.9]
13 29 ms 47 ms 49 ms prs-b2-pos15-0.telia.net [213.248.65.222]
14 52 ms 48 ms 59 ms prs-nant-ks51-geth0-2.telia.net [213.248.98.78]
15 * *

Please let me know if you need any more information or have any ideas how I can stop this happening because it is annoying at best.


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

This is most likely the WoW servers, they have been playing up with me lately, but i would just check the cables going into your Router.

Does it also disconnect when you are on the internet browsing?


----------



## resque (Sep 26, 2006)

This has been happening roughly once an hour since the start of August. So we went from no problems to wiping occasionally because the main healer got chucked. Checked all the cables, hell even tried different cables from my connection.

Normal browsing and teamspeak are fine. It's just WoW and vent (although the vent server is notoriously unreliable).


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You might check with your router vendor and see if there is a firmware upgrade available. But I wonder if you have really connected long enough bypassing the router to determine it is definitely a router issue.

Is this your firmware version?

DC-202(v5) Broadband xDSL/ cable router 4S
Firmware 1.97e4


----------



## resque (Sep 26, 2006)

Current firmware version was R1.97a11. Going to try upgrading it now. Thanks.

I've played for an evening without the router and had no disconnects at all. My boyfriend played for 24 hours (about 14 online) when I was away and had no disconnects. This is compared to a disconnect roughly every hour (longest we've gone is maybe 1.5 hours) with the router connected, whether 1 PC is online or both of them. That's why I'm presuming it was the router, although the problem has now happened with both routers we tried (admittedly I didn't try port forwarding on the second one).

Seriously, thanks for letting me run ideas past you and all suggestions welcome.


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

It probably was the router, just try and get firmwear upgrade and that may sort it out 

Good luck


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

Try accessing your router and allowing your POP3 server.


----------

